# My Retro Betta Nanos



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Here are some recent photos. I will get some new ones later today.





Rayfin




A few dark bad pics of Mantis


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

lovely nanos. i really like your polka dot and aluminum plants.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Bettas are so beautiful!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)




----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Those bettas are beautiful!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

What beautiful betta tank! Love the metal rims, did you buy them like that? If so, score! :lol:
How big are they?


----------

